# XP no audio



## BradJ88 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have no audio at all, have checked all areas and there are no conflicts and all drivers loaded. Nothing is on mute. BIOS has been checked and audio is enabled. Plug and play is 'Yes'. The driver has been updated from the intel site and I still have nothing.

Am I missing something??? :4-dontkno :upset:

My computer:ATI 
Model:AWRDACPI
Motherboard Brand: Intel D101GGC
OS: Windows XP Home
Ver: 5.1.2600 SP3
Audio:ALC861
Driver Ver:5.10.0.5817
Soundcard: on board


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Was this from a re-install?

Have you installed UAA drivers?

If it's not a re-install it could still be corrupt UAA drivers.

You can download them from here: http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx

If you have SP3 installed than follow this guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/no-sound-on-reinstallation-xp-sp3-fix-326014.html

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## BradJ88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Pauldo, no it wasn't a re-install, they just stopped working and I can't do a system restore. I have tried your last suggestion with no luck. If I do have corrupt UAA drivers, which ones do I download from the site listed? I have had a look and couldn't make heads or tails of it.
Cheers BradJ88


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Since you haven't just re-installed windows than maybe check in Control Panel >> Sounds and Audio devices >> Audio tab and make sure that the Default device under Sound playback is set to your audio device, if you haven't done so already.

Do you know what Service Pack you have installed? XP SP2, XP SP3?

If you don't know, it will say in Control Panel >> System >> General tab (should be the first one that comes up).

In any event, you should probably uninstall your audio drivers from Add and Remove software then re-install again after your have re-installed the UAA (or Q888111) drivers.

Use the links under the heading: 'Download Q888111 for:' 

More than likely it is going to be the XP SP2 and you want to use that one as well if you have XP SP3 installed. You will just need to go through the registry tweak outlined in the SP3 guide. 

One thing that I have seen work in situations like this is to uninstall audio drivers thru Add and Remove programs (Realtek, right?) then go into BIOS and disable onboard, let windows come up. Reboot. Enable onboard audio then re-install audio drivers.

Pauldo


----------



## BradJ88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Pauldo, Yes I have XP SP3 installed.

Tried your first suggestion no change, at first after installing Q888111 I had static, but once I reloaded drivers it went quite.

With your other suggestion after I disable audio in BIOS and rebooted I could not see any drivers to enable UAA or Realtek. I had to restart and then enable in BIOS again to see them. 

It don't look good for this system.

Bradj88


----------



## BradJ88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well the saga continues. After reloading the UAA with no luck, I desided to remove them all. Realtek first then the UAA and rebooted. It created an error and made the OS reinstall the UAA, it automaticly shut down and rebooted and reinstalled the UAA. I then loaded the original audio driver from the Intel disk. Well I had a little bit of luck, I now have a very small amount of sound from the right speaker only but also a lot of static and only with all the volume controls up on full. I then tried to update the driver for Realtek, this was not good, it dropped all noise out and I had total silence again. So I rollback the driver to the older version to at least get something.

So the realtek version that I have now working with a little success is 5.10.00.5178 18/10/05. The version that I updated to that dropped everything out was 5.10.0.5817 24/3/09.

Any other sggestion as to what I could do?

Cheers BradJ88


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

So are those drivers coming from Realtek?

All I'm getting from Intel is one driver, released Feb of this year ending in 5783. You mentioned in your first post that you had updated from the Intel site but you list a 5817 driver. Did you get this from Intel?

Here is the link that I found. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...229&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

Some more things to try:

I have seen situation were uninstalling audio drivers than going into device manager and installing the drivers thru there works better.

Sometimes re-installing chipset drivers than re-installing audio drivers gets things working again.

Sometimes if there is a conflict with graphics drivers than it can mess up sound. Are you using onboard? 

I have also seen updating the bios fixes the problem. 

Is this a custom made pc or one that was pre-built? Shouldn't make too much of a difference but if it is pre-built there might be more specific drivers that would work.

Pauldo


----------



## BradJ88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes drivers from Intel, the driver you mentioned is the same as the one I loaded. I viewed the verion number inside driver details once loaded. No idea why it's a different number as the version to download.
Reinstalled thru devise manager no luck. Graphics card I don't think I have one, also what are the chipset drivers, sorry this is all new to me.

Havn't tried updating BIOS yet.

Cheers BradJ88


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you still working on this problem? Sorry, I've been held up lately.

As far as chipset drivers goes, I read somewhere that they were those guys who carried the trays around to the tables at the casinos...:laugh:

Seriously, chipset drivers are the instructions that tell Windows (or any OS) how to interact with the northbridge and southbridge chipsets. These drivers can get corrupted on rare occasions and it's a simple matter of just re-installing the drivers to get things back working again, if that is the problem. Your chipset drivers are on page 2 of the downloads section.

Pauldo


----------



## BradJ88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes still have the problem.

For the chipset drivers, were is page 2 of what downloads section?

BradJ88


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, I was referring to the link I had posted.

Here's a more direct link: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

After you re-install the chipset drivers you should re-install audio drivers, unless you have audio again.

You can also try drivers from Realtek's website. Sometimes they do the trick.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs

Pauldo


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Pauldo

I am having a similar problem to Brad here.It started when I was trying to attach an external tv tuner card to my desktop.So I was plugging and unplugging my speakers to varius inlets on the back panel to try and make sound work.It didnt so I decided to leave it at that.But since then there has been no sound even from the pc..The speakers are working fine with the other pc.

My specs are:
Mainboard:Micro satr international MS-7131

chipset:Intel 915 express chipset family


OS:Win XP sp3 

sound card n board

Audio device:Realtek AC 97 V 5.5

I have tried everything you recommended above.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have any ! or ? in Device Manager? 

Is the tuner card still enabled?

If you have tried re-installing audio drivers from MSI and Realtek than maybe run dxdiag from Start >> Run and see if there is any problems with your DirectX files. There is also a sound tab in that tool that may be of use.

Pauldo


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

No there is no ? or ! in device manager.

Yes the tuner card is still working.It has its own speaker slot and sound comes from it.But the problem occured when I was trying to attach an external tuner card to avoid starting the pc whenever I had to watch TV.

There is no error during tests in dxdiag but the sound during testing is not heard.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

So you didn't install anything on your computer for that tuner card? 

What does it say for your default playback device? Control Panel >> Sounds and Audio devices >> Audio tab 

Were you getting pop-ups whenever you plugged in something to the computer?

Pauldo


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

The default playback device is mentioned as realtek AC97.

After the problem I uninstalled the sound drivers.Then when I restarted the "found new Hardware" used to pop up but no sound after installing the drivers.


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

The default playback device is mentioned as realtek AC97.

After the problem I uninstalled the sound drivers.Then when I restarted the "found new Hardware" used to pop up but no sound after installing the drivers.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you get anything from Realtek popping up?

There should be an option in your Realtek Audio Manager that enables pop-ups so when you plug in something it will ask you what it is (speakers, mic, etc.). May or may not help.

Don't have any real world experience with that kind of tv tuner card (is it an Avermedia?) just what I've read. I'm assuming that you run a line from your pc's line out into the tuner card and then plug in your speakers to the tuner card. Maybe Realtek is mixed up with what to do now. Maybe check every setting in your Realtek Audio manager, if you have not done so already.

I can't imagine that changing plugs around like that would cause damage to your hardware but who knows. One way to troubleshoot that scenario is to download and burn a bootable Live CD of Linux (which when you set your computer to boot from CD drive and you boot from that disc automatically runs a copy of Linux without destroying your copying of Windows). If sound works under Linux than it's definitely a software issue.

My preference for Linux right now is Ubuntu but you can use any that are out there. Here is the link to the Live CD page for Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD

Other than that it really sounds like a connection issue, although I am sure that you have triple and quadruple checked that so I am running out of ideas.

Pauldo


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

There was no option in realtek to enable pop-ups.

I tried ubuntu but no sound.I tried to play the mp3 files but it didn't have the required plugin and I didn't know how to connect to the internet.So I played a sample ogg file .The video played but there was no sound.

I even tried the upgrade windows option in my XP cd but during installation I got an error message that a file abw7vj0i.sys is missing.


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

One more thing I remember.When sound went off for the first time,I restarted the pc and it didn't boot It Said "Disassembly prohibited". I again restarted ..this time windows came up but the mouse ddidn't work.So I again restarted and then things were fine except sound.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, that does sound like it might be a hardware problem.

There are some things you can check first but at this point it might be more cost effective to just purchase a cheap soundcard. $20 will get you as good, if not better, sound than what you had on your mobo.

Here is an example of one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829111003

That said, the "Disassembly prohibited" message is usually associated with a BIOS hang. Maybe updating your BIOS might help. I noticed that there are several updates to the original BIOS on MSI's support page. Updating the BIOS can be tricky and can render the computer useless if done improperly but MSI has that live update utility that makes things a little nicer. Read all notes associated with BIOS files. I would highly recommend using the update BIOS in DOS mode, as well.

I think that trying the Linux LiveCD ruled out a registry problem but if you are up to it doing a reformat and re-install of windows might, big might here, get things working again. If you have never done one, at the very least it will speed up your system by quite a bit.

It's a bummer that this all happened just because you wanted to hook up a tv tuner card.

Pauldo


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a new soundcard.But is it easy to install yourself?I have never had to change anything on my pc except for RAM.Also what about the one onboard. Can it be removed?Won't It always pops up as "found new hardware" if it stays onboard?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have installed ram than installing a sound card will be no problem (well, similar atleast. There is always a chance that the drivers won't install properly no matter what card you get :grin. Basically, you insert the card in the pci slot, boot up and install drivers and away you go.

As for the onboard, there is an option in your BIOS to disable onboard audio. Just make sure to go into Add and Remove programs and uninstall your Realtek drivers.

Let us know what you get and how it goes for you.

Pauldo


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help.I will update later.


----------



## bhasma (Apr 23, 2009)

Installed new sound card.Sound is working now so The onboard soundcard had been damaged by my playing around.


----------

